# Revolver Grips



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I am a long-time fan of Pachmayr grips on Smith and Wesson revolvers. I particularly like the Professional series with the exposed backstrap. I just put some on my new treasure, the K38. 

I have had Pachmayrs on about 70 revolvers over time; anything that I was shooting. They have always fit my hands perfectly; right and left. I like the certain purchase I get on them, with the finger grooves and the firm grip that the rubber provides. 

I also put them on a 44 magnum Ruger Redhawk; one of the few, non-Smith and Wesson revolvers I have owned. At least I could hang onto it when I fired it.

Does anyone else have such a favorite brand or style of grip for revolvers?


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have Pachmayr Compacs on all of my snubbies. They are the best fit I could find for my hand. They are also a big help in absorbing recoil in these hard kicking little guns. By using the same grips on all of my carry guns I have the same grip and reference when I draw them.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I use Hogue Mono Grips on my J-frames as they fit my hand better. I also like Tyler-T-Grips but if your hands get wet they are not the best. Here's mine. :smt1099
Hogue on the nickeled and Tylers on the blued.


----------

